
Graal.js: High-Performance JavaScript on the JVM by Christian Wirth - jerven
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUo3BFMwQFo
======
brudgers
Graal uses the OTN licence.

It states:

 _License Rights We grant You a revocable, nonexclusive, nontransferable,
royalty-free and limited right to (a) use one (1) copy of the binary portions
of the Programs and any Supplemental Programs for the sole purpose of internal
non-production and non-commercial evaluation and testing of the Programs,
including, developing no more than a single prototype of each of Your
applications; and (b) if provided by Us at our sole discretion, view the
source code portions of the Programs internally for the purposes of evaluation
and testing only (collectively, “Authorized Use”)._

 _All rights not expressly granted above are hereby reserved. If You want to
use the Oracle Technology for any purpose other than as permitted under this
agreement, including but not limited to distribution of the Oracle Technology
or the application You develop or any use of the Oracle Technology or the
application You develop for Your internal business purposes (other than the
Authorized Use), You must obtain a valid Oracle license permitting such use._

[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/licenses/early-adopter-
lic...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/licenses/early-adopter-
license-2299792.html)

~~~
vdnkh
>(a) use one (1) copy of the binary portions of the Programs and any
Supplemental Programs for the sole purpose of internal non-production and non-
commercial evaluation and testing of the Programs, including, developing no
more than a single prototype of each of Your applications;

How could someone with any dev experience think this is reasonable, let alone
enforceable?

~~~
jerven
You can get most of this with the gpl2 plus classpath exception at the
university of linz site. Or the relevant openjdk repository. the other version
has autovectorisation and this graal.js. But the team hopes to opensource that
too. So once it's production ready the license will change to the standard
oracle jdk or openjdk one as you wish.

[http://lafo.ssw.uni-linz.ac.at/builds](http://lafo.ssw.uni-linz.ac.at/builds)

------
jerven
The great team keeps on surprising me in nice ways. If this js and java
integration works as nice as demonstrated we could use a js frontend on our
java backend without going via json objects over the wire but in one process.

~~~
jjn2009
this appears to be the main benefit, bringing node code closer to existing
java based stacks.

